# changing money



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

is it better to change money in the uk or once i'm out there? Exchange rate here is 1.05 Euros to the pound. Thank you xxx

(leaving on Thursday, can't wait!)


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

NerysJ said:


> is it better to change money in the uk or once i'm out there? Exchange rate here is 1.05 Euros to the pound. Thank you xxx
> 
> (leaving on Thursday, can't wait!)


We needed to bring money over recently and got more for our pounds by bringing them over here and paying the pounds into our Portuguese bank.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Nerys,
Use an FX company, you will get much much more for your money. I have a number if you need one.


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

silvers said:


> Dear Nerys,
> Use an FX company, you will get much much more for your money. I have a number if you need one.


An FX company is great but you need to arrange this in advance I think. If the person who asked the question is leaving on Thursday, there won't be time. I left it too late for FX.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You can always set up an FX account when you are here. So you only transfer your pocket money for now and then use the FX company for the bulk of your wonga.


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry, blonde! What's an FX company?

Nerys


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Its a foreign exchange company. Just think of Thomas Cooks but better rates.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

Each time i visit CP i use a prepaid card i can load before i travel. I us ethis because there are no transaction charges or ATM charges. 

Today the exchange rate is reported as about pound = a euro.

It's 10.54 Uk time and i can buy at this time euro's at 1.0860 for a pound or for a £1,000 you would get 1086 euro. At todays reported rate £1,000 would be about 1000 euro. 

There is a link to the site i use. There is a max of £7500 per day or per transaction. 

Currency Cards - No ATM Fees,Best Exchange Rates,MasterCard,money,forex rates, prepaid,travel money,foreign exchange,exchange currency,money exchange

Hope this may be of help

Peter


----------

